# AFI Fellows 2007



## LATexan (May 23, 2007)

Opening this thread for any and all AFI fellows who want to get to know each other before the school year begins.


----------



## Ichnabod (May 24, 2007)

A big "Hello" from Austria, Vienna!

My name is Patryk, I'm coming from Poland, but I grew up
in Austria, Vienna, where I recently finished my studies at the Acadamy of fine Arts. I'm a Directing Student as well.

It's great to have the opportunity to get to know you before the program starts.

I'm also interested in hints regarding accommodation. My visa procedure is kind of an advanture and probably I'll come in the middle of July to L.A.

Great idea from Meng about the Pre-AFI networking party, that's a chance to meet everybody and get more relaxed for the program.

Meanwhile you'll find some exerpts from my projects and some more information about me on: http://www.myspace.com/ichnabod


Best regards to all of you!

Patryk


----------



## LATexan (May 24, 2007)

Welcome! I look forward to meeting you. So far we have a whole bunch of directors...bold and take charge personalities...makes sense. I'm in the screenwriting program and I'm hoping some other screenwriters will speak up. For those of you moving here, there is already another discussion with helpful info about finding places to live. This is it - 

http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/86610...111073454#5111073454

I posted the following list of housing websites   - 

http://www.artdecoapts.com/
http://www.artisteapartments.com/index.htm
http://www.swelgroup.com/index http://www.uniquelarentals.com/.htm
http://www.ba-management.com/
http://glb-properties.com/index.html
http://www.rpmla.com/
http://www.gillmanapartments.com/orange_002.htm
http://www.pacificrem.com/
http://www.hermoyne.8m.net/
http://www.shlmanagementcompany.com/property4.html
http://www.hollywoodhillsapts.com/
http://www.therentalgirl.com/index.html
http://www.ellynesis.com/index.asp
http://www.westsiderentals.com 

The best resources really are Craigslist, West Side Rentals and just walking around the neighborhood. When you go to craigslist, these are some of the streets near AFI to search for - 
Gower, Bronson, Tamarind, Beachwood, Cheremoya, St. Andrews, Van Ness, Wilton, Gramercy, Garfield, Canyon, Kingsley, Western, Oxford, Serrano, Harvard, Winona, and Normandie.

Look for something in the 1600-1900 blocks, anything south get's sketchy. Franklin is also a great street with the 5000-6000 blocks being the closest to AFI. 

If you want to live in this area, I warn you it is can be expensive and the street parking is HORRIBLE. So by all means, if you can find a place with parking, you're life will be much easier. Parking at AFI is pretty bad too, so if you can be in walking distance, that's even better. I just found my place a few days ago walking up and down the streets. This is after scouring the area for weeks. I've lived in LA for four years now and am a local Real Estate agent on the side, so if you have any questions, I'm happy to answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (May 24, 2007)

Hello! My name is Christy and I'm in the Directing program. Thanks for getting this forum started, this will be a valuable tool to communicate with each other over the summer. Are you from Texas? If so, where? I'm from the Lonestar state as well, and it'd be great to meet a fellow Texan!


----------



## LATexan (May 24, 2007)

Corpus Christi here. How about you? I think you'll find that there are more Texans in LA than any other state outside of CA. Good things Texans are good people.


----------



## Brendab (May 24, 2007)

Hi everybody. I need help finding a place in LA. I can't wait to meet you all. Where are my fellow producers?


----------



## LATexan (May 24, 2007)

I don't mean to hog the board, but I've been so focused setting up this forum, I haven't said much about who I am. My name is Clark Childers, I'm 28, and have lived in Los Angeles for the past four years. I graduated from Brown University in 2003 and moved directly to Los Angeles to begin a career as a screenwriter. Have worked a lot in the industry gaining production, agency and development experience, but I am excited to get a chance to focus on my craft and actually see some of my stuff on screen...even if it is just our own. When I graduated from college I was sure I never wanted to go to school again, but now I can't wait. Everyone post when you plan on arriving in the concrete jungle so we can start planning get togethers. Also, starting June 23rd, I have around thirty cheap seat tickets to the Hollywood Bowl and would love to introduce some LA newbies to my favorite LA experience. Talk to you later.

Clark


----------



## Ethan Ransom (May 24, 2007)

Clark,

Glad to hear from another screenwriting fellow. We're much in same boat: paying the bills, keeping the dreams alive. And now, those dreams will live. Looking forward to working together.

Best,

Ethan


----------



## Christopher Hamilton (May 24, 2007)

Hey everyone,

My name's Chris Hamilton and I'm a cinematography fellow.  I live out here in L.A. and would love to hang out with any of you as soon as you arrive. Send me an e-mail at cucaloris@gmail.com or check out my site www.myspace.com/cucaloris. It needs to be updated, but it's got some of my work posted.  Can't wait to work with all of you really soon.

-Chris


----------



## RandMcnally (May 24, 2007)

Love the forum guys.  Im Ryan Scholz, a Producing fellow from Canada...Vancouver to be exact.  Brenda, I'm here for you, although the rest of the producers must be busy raising money somewhere.  looking forward to seeing you guys soon


----------



## LATexan (May 24, 2007)

Short Term Housing - 

The place I found is a two bedroom about a half block from AFI on the corner of Garfield and Franklin. I'm not really looking for a roommate, but it's something I'd consider. The place needs a little work...I'm replacing the carpet with cork tiles and painting the rooms. I would exchange a short term stay for part of the rent and/or help moving in and fixing up the place. Who knows, if it works out, maybe it will be long term. If you're interested, let me know and I'll fill you in on the details.


P.S. I just found out Scott Hardman either left or was fired from admissions at AFI.


----------



## Melsea (May 24, 2007)

Hey guys!

I just got into AFI off the waitlist for screenwriting!

Yay!!


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (May 24, 2007)

Yay for Texans in LA! I've lived in Austin, Dallas, and most recently Houston. So we're not too far!


----------



## Stephen Bell (May 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My name is Stephen. I recently got accepted as a screenwriting fellow. And by "recently," I mean I just found this out yesterday and am still pretty shell-shocked. Right now I'm deciding where the right fit for me will be and am also considering the film school at FSU (which I found really great upon visiting there,) as well as a couple others. I'm 23 and from Boston, MA, so I'm pretty sure I'm one of the youngest of the prospective fellows (they even brought up my age during my interview.) I graduated from the Univeristy of Connecticut a year ago, where I worked with faculty and administration to create an individualized film program. Also, as I'm sure is the case with all of you, it has been my dream to make movies for as long as I can remember (I probably have kept the lights on at a few Blockbusters simply through late fees.)

Anyway, being from the east coast, the only knowledge I have of AFI stems from internet research and my phone interview. I'm really excited about the opportunity to study there and be out in LA, but was hoping to gain more insight into the program. Being that a bunch of you are from the area, I was wondering whether you had already made a visit to the conservatory, knew anyone that had or was already studying there, and what your overall impressions are of the program?

I'm really excited about my acceptance, but this will be a big next step for me and I just want to be prepared for it, so any insight will be greatly appeciated. I look forward to getting to know everyone and working with you come fall.


----------



## Croes (May 25, 2007)

Hello!  It's great to hear from everyone.  What an amazing email response!

My name is Bryan Croes.  I'm a producing fellow from Minneapolis, Minnesota.

I'll be moving out to LA around the second week in August, and I'm making a trip out at the end of June to try and find an apartment.  I've signed up with Westside rentals, scoured Rent.com and other sites, and have been checking craigslist.  

Where do all you locals live and what is your commute like to the AFI campus?

I originally wanted to live somewhere in the swath between Santa Monica and Los Feliz, or in the valley between Studio City and Glendale.

On my last trip, however, I decided anything west of Beverly Hills was too far from AFI.  It took me over an hour to drive from AFI to Santa Monica, and I wouldn't be able to handle a daily commute that long.

Now I'm thinking BH/WeHo/Los Feliz/Burbank/Glendale.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Melsea (May 25, 2007)

Stephen- They brought up my age too.. I'm 24 but Bob Mandel joked that I look 12 and was trying to scam them.

I went to the school for the first time 2 weeks ago and took a tour with the admissions director. The campus is very pretty. The facilities seemed more dated than Chapman's, but still very good.

I leased an apartment in West Hollywood and move in next week. It seemed to be a 15 minute or so drive to campus in light traffic.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Ethan Ransom (May 25, 2007)

Hey, Melseas--did you know Keegan Wilcox? He's a Chapman grad friend of mine . . .


----------



## Melsea (May 25, 2007)

Ethan- Nope don't know him. I don't know anyone on the west coast yet.


----------



## Winterreverie (May 25, 2007)

So Melsea, does this mean you've chosen AFI over Chapman?


----------



## Melsea (May 25, 2007)

Winter-
Yes, I've canceled Chapman... so someone on their waitlist can get in now.


----------



## michaelm (May 25, 2007)

Howdy, Fellow Fellows.  Glad to see so much interaction at this early stage.  My name is Mike McGuire, I'll be in the producing program. I am relocating from five years in NYC around mid August. My wife and I are looking for a place within biking distance of campus so we won't have to have two cars.  Thanks to Clark for putting all those housing links up, but if anyone has a personal lead on a 1BR for august, please let me know!  Cheers, and I look forward to meeting y'all.


----------



## Brett Comdeen (May 25, 2007)

Hey guys. Just wanted to drop in and say hello. I'm a directing fellow-to-be and am really into this whole positivity thing we've got going on. I think the LA Texan did a good job of summing up the best way to find housing around here. looking forward to meeting all of you!

brett


----------



## Christopher Hamilton (May 25, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Just thought I'd let you all know that I just got the AFI orientation packet/hobby kit in the mail.  If anyone was still curious as to what's in it... a couple of maps of the area, some information about important dates, a list of required reading and viewing, and some helpful tips about getting an apartment.  That's about it.  Did anybody else get there's yet?

-Chris


----------



## valentina avayu (May 25, 2007)

Hi! Im a little late in the whole introduction thing, so I'll make it short. My name is Valentina Avayu, I'm a directing fellow and Im from Santiago, Chile. Im 21 years old and incredibly exited about the whole AFI experience. I'm completely in for the meeting, I'll be arriving at LA on August 6th, and I really dont know anyone there so Im looking foward for it..
See you all there and have a great summer.. I completely envy you since its winter in Chile and I am certainly not on vacation!


----------



## Crackery (May 25, 2007)

Got my packet yesterday, of course I live a few blocks from campus, so it'll probably take a while for the rest to get to Chile, Nigeria, Sweden, and all of those other places this year's fellows are from.  Looking forward to meeting everyone and learning about their experiences making films around the world.  

Also.  I retired today from my job.  YEAH!  Graduate school, here I come.


----------



## Todd Banhazl (May 26, 2007)

Hey guys. Yeah they brought up my age too at the interview. I'm 22, I really thought I wasn't going to get in because of what they said. Anyone noticing a pattern?


----------



## Jeff Bierman (May 26, 2007)

Hah, yeah. Same thing happened to me. I'm 21, Cinematography. Definitely thought my age was gonna keep me out. It seems as a whole we have a very young class. Maybe it's a trend. I remember reading that the average age of Fellows was 29 though. Anybody else hear that?


----------



## RandMcnally (May 26, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the age thing (I'm 22 myself), it just means that we will probably get ID'd more at the bars 

The main thing is that we are in.

Ryan


----------



## Samuel Harowitz (May 26, 2007)

What up peeps. My name is Sam and I have been accepted as a cinematography fellow. I am a youngin too. I did not realize that there was so many of us. Although my age was not a point of contention in the interview. I have a friend who just finished his first year at AFI and said that it is not you age that matters at all but rather how you hold yourself, but that is sort of a all around life rule I guess too. If any of you sub 25ers want to get togetehr and have our own young AFI get together I am down.


----------



## Tal Lazar (May 27, 2007)

I'm starting to feel old...
Don't worry Ryan, I'll buy you the beer if you have trouble.

Tal Lazar, Cinematography, 28


----------



## Bartosz Pawlowski (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, it is looking up to be a young crowd among the cinematography fellows this year ain't it? I'm in cinematography myself, and I'm glad I'm somewhat in the middle range. I'll be 24 in September.


----------



## Theresa (May 27, 2007)

Wow, I'm overwhelmed at the prospect of meeting all of you...by the way, I'm Theresa...Production Design Fellow...from Canada (a.k.a. the cold country to the north of the US, ha, ha).
I can't wait to meet everyone!
Hey, LATexan, I will be flying in to LA in early July and would appreciate any tips you may have on finding a place near school (that allows cats). We should touch base before I arrive and maybe you could help me out a little and show me around. I've only been to the school once so I don't know that area too well yet.
Talk to y'all soon!
-Theresa. (T)


----------



## Bugsy (May 27, 2007)

Hey everyone here's a shoutout from Boston! My name's Jose and I'm coming in the screenwriting program. I tried and tried to e-mail everyone but with no success with hotmail, yahoo, or gmail! :'-( I finally signed on here (sorry computers really aren't my thing). I must say I'm feeling intimidated on how on the ball all the Westies are (networking and talking parties w/celebs already) you're making all us Easties look bad! ;-)
    Anyhoo, I added the e-mail more or less under my bio. so I won't bore you again with it here. You can see some of my work and pics here: http://www.myspace.com/146725072
    I can't wait to meet everyone and I certainly hope I can make the party so I can show you Westies one or two things you can learn at the college capital of the world!!! ))


----------



## Stephen Bell (May 28, 2007)

Jose,
What part of Boston are you from? I'm North Shore (Beverly). Good to know that there will be someone else interested the sox/pats games if I get out there.
Gotta say I'm getting worried about the whole housing situation. I'm still figuring out what I'm gonna be doing since I just got accepted last week, and I don't wanna show up in August with nowhere to live. What are rents like out there for 1br's and are people looking for roommates?
Also, I didn't think I was going to be the only younger "fellow" (still getting used to that term) but I'm surprised at how many have already popped up. Regardless, I think age is going to go out the window pretty quickly and everyone will be relying on one another to get through the program and be successful. Good to meet all of you!


----------



## LATexan (May 28, 2007)

Hey All, sorry I haven't checked in in a while. Between posting on Yahoo, here and via e-mail, I'm getting exhausted. We should find a consensus as to how we should now communicate...

Anyway, I digress. 

Theresa - Absolutely! I'd be happy to get together  and help you with the re-adjustment process.

As for housing, I've already posted the following on Yahoo and via e-mail - 

Just signed my lease and mentioned to the manager that there were a whole bunch of AFI students migrating to LA this summer. Turns out there is a single, with parking in my building available mid-July. I told her not to even bother listing it as I was sure someone from our group would be interested. I haven't seen it, but would be happy to send pics as soon as I get a chance.


P.S. In case you didn't get the other e-mail, but I rented a two bedroom (turns out it was less than any one bedrooms I could find) and could use the extra money to fix the place up. I'm not looking for a long term roommate, but anyone coming late June / July is welcome to rent the spare room until you find a proper place. Who knows, if it works, maybe I'll change  my mind about the whole roommate thing. 

As it stands - 650.00 plus split utilities, no parking. The place needs some work and might be willing to negotiate on the rent in trade for help with the painting and laying tile. Let me know!


----------



## LATexan (May 28, 2007)

Below are other threads that I or other AFI Fellows have contributed to. Thought they might be useful. 

AFI Interview
http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/4681048344

West Coast Grad Students Unite
http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/8201062854

Moving to LA for Grad School
http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/5901094354

AFI Questions
http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/4941076844

Accepted? Rejected?
http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/6831063744

Who are you people?!?!?!
http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/7151009944


----------



## Benji Bakshi (May 28, 2007)

Hey all!

I'm planning my big move from Philadelphia in a few weeks. I graduated Temple U in Philly several years ago. I have been shooting and started a production company in the meantime.

Oh yeah, and I'll be getting married between school years next June! 

So you'll all have to be nice to my new wife as she moves to LA to join us 

Would love to see reels/trailers of everyone's work. It's always inspiring and motivating.

You can see my reel at www.BenjiBakshi.com


----------



## Bugsy (May 28, 2007)

Yo Steve,
    I live in Roxbury. Funny I went out to Beverly during my second summer in Boston two days a week cause I was taking a directing and acting class with Peter Berkrot. How about we get together for a beer or something sometime this week?


----------



## Nade (May 28, 2007)

Hello AFI'ers,

Yeah, it looks like this year's class is very young! I'm 26, and I thought I was going to be one of the younger ones...turns out i'm an oldie!

Anyhow, I've received some email replies in regards to organizing an intimate get together. I was thinking about early August, to make sure most people can make it. How does Saturday, August 11th sound?

I was thinking about a nice pot luck BBQ by one of the beaches. Anyone got alternate suggestions/ideas/requests?

Let me know, and I'll start compiling a list of stuff each person could bring! 

Best,
Nadine Truong
Directing Fellow and daydreamer


----------



## amandafinn (May 28, 2007)

I'm bummed that I'll miss Nadine's BBQ. I dont move out there until the 16th. But have fun!

-Amanda 
Producing Fellow


----------



## Sundance (May 28, 2007)

thanks to Clark, our unofficial director of communications, for helping us all get together!  i'm still in utah for a bit longer, making some commercials, doing my thing.  but i'll be there in august to join the producer program.  can't wait to see you all then!!


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (May 28, 2007)

Nadine, I love your idea of the pot luck BBQ! I can make the 11th, let me know what to bring as you figure it out. If you need any other help getting it together, I'd love to help! I won't be in LA till mid-late July, but once I'm there I'll lend a hand. The beach idea is wonderful- I've never been to those beaches, it would be great to have a beach BBQ to initiate all of us out of towners to the area. 

Also, I just turned 22, and am so relieved I'm not the youngest one! But I think you all are right, age won't matter. Though it's still, nice to know


----------



## Nade (May 28, 2007)

Christy,

maybe we should get together when u get into town. i can help you move and show ya around if you like, and then we can plan it together. happy belated bday! 

Anyone watching "On The Lot"? I recommend it highly. The judges give great feedback that we can all learn from. 

Nadine


----------



## Theresa (May 28, 2007)

I love to cook, so the pot luck BBQ sounds great, Nadine! Hopefully I will be in LA by then, or at least that's the plan for now.

Clark - I e-amiled you about that single in your building. Let me know...

talk to ya soon, everyone!


----------



## Gwendolyn (May 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, just wanted to introduce myself here. Im coming in as an editor and am both very nervous and very excited. This should be a wild and wonderful adventure!

quixotically
G


----------



## Beth Van Dam (May 29, 2007)

Ding ding! 
Beth Van Dam, Production Designer signing in...
I can't wait to meet everyone!! I'll be leaving Minneapolis for LA around the 12th of August... See you soon thereafter!


----------



## Stephen Bell (May 29, 2007)

Man, I doubt I'll be able to make the bbq, but I really wish I could. Sounds like we've got a really great group coming in. I was curious to see about everyone's backgrounds. I graduated from the University of Connecticut with a degree in Film Studies and have been working as an assistant director and assistant editor for Van Ness Creative, a small production company for the last year. Has everyone else had backgrounds in film? I know they said they were looking for a people from all areas, so I was curious.


----------



## Nade (May 29, 2007)

Instead of Saturday, August 11, would everyone prefer to do the following weekend, Saturday August 18th? we start school on the 23rd...or we can do both i guess, and do different stuff...

nadine


----------



## Miss No (May 29, 2007)

Hi Guys! 
First of all - I emailed a hello to everyone during our email overflow days and am wondering if y'all have received. I feel like the list may have gotten cut off. Just in case such is the case -- 

Hi! My name is Christine and I'm an incoming producing fellow. I was LA born and raised but went to good old Santa Fe NM for school and work. Its been a bit since I've gotten back and its good to be home. I live fairly close to AFI in Echo Park and went to high school on the same campus as AFI (some of you may have seen the uniform clad girls on your way to interview?) so going to AFI is a funny "return" to high school for me. 

I'm excited to meet everyone. It seems like we have an amazingly interesting and varied class. 

Secondly, Meng Wang and I were planning to pull off a pre-schoolyear party. Are we still down or should we minimize to an intimate BBQ Potluck (i love food. you go nadine!) 

either or. Let me know. i've been looking at venues to host the party so i can stop and jump on the potluck bandwagon! 

LASTLY! What is this YAHOO group? I dont think I got that email? 

I hope that wasnt too big of a barrage. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods, guys.


----------



## Bartosz Pawlowski (May 29, 2007)

Nadine, I think both dates work well for most... Why not do both?! I jest, but its bound to happen to a certain extent.


----------



## Nade (May 29, 2007)

hello christine!

i still really like the idea of partying (...and drinking and dancing...!) so i definitely think it should still be going on! 

i know meng wanted it to be a bigger industry party, which i find a little more difficult to pull off. i used to work at a bigger agency, and execs don't really mingle with filmmakers until they've gotten somewhere! we could however get all the hollywood assistants (who really pull the strings here) out...that may work a little better...

maybe we can do this an all day event...BBQ potluck during the day...and then head off to a club/bar of your choice!

how does that sound, everybody?


----------



## Miss No (May 29, 2007)

hey nadine! 

yeah, i thought the huge party was a no go idea too.  i've been looking at gallery spaces closer to the east side that we can use for a more intimate gathering - a meet and greet for us AFI kids.  i'll keep gettin' on it.  if that doesnt work out - BBQ and bar sounds good.  or a BBQ that goes into the evening sounds good too.  either way a chance to get to know everyone just before we hit the ground running would be a fantastic idea. 

<3


----------



## Nade (May 29, 2007)

i love the gallery idea! artsy! keep looking, and if that doesn't work out, we can do the bbq-into night or bbq-bar a backup?

or

we can do both on two different weekends? show some folks around? make new friends, since many of them will be really new to the city.

your producing side is already coming out. love it!

nadine


----------



## Aashild (May 29, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I'm Aashild, I'm from Norway, and I'll be joining you fellows as a Production Designer this fall -I can't wait!!!

 I love the Idea of having the party in a gallery, sounds great! -I just hope I'll make it.. I won't be in LA until 13th or 14th of August, but if I don't get there in time for the party, I'm sure there'll be others later on! 

Gotta go buy some plane-tickets...

Oh, and if anyone is interested in sharing a place... I'll probably won't be there much, but I'll definately help out with the chores though... -find out more on facebook: Aashild Nordaas   
See you soon!


----------



## Miss No (May 30, 2007)

hi all~ 
anyone have a link to this yahoo forum?


----------



## Bartosz Pawlowski (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, its http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AFI09/

Cheers!


----------



## dancingbear (May 30, 2007)

Hi everybody, congrats, I'll be a 2nd Year director when you get in, I usually haunt this website, thought I'd say hello...I'd really recommend meeting up with your fellow 1st years before the school year starts as much as possible, you'll get a good sense of who you want to work with and it'll make the first few, very, very hectic weeks a little easier to handle. We had a yahoo! group last year and it was great...have a great summer. Feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions, dancingbearfilms@gmail.com - MCJ


----------



## Gwendolyn (May 30, 2007)

Y'all!

post your myspace pages....pahlease!

yes yes yes!
sincerely
Gwendolyn
editor
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.vi...ile&friendid=7140272


----------



## Bradford (May 30, 2007)

Howdy. Late introduction here. I'll try my best to keep it brief as I'm sure most of you are probably burnt out on these things by now.

I'm Bradford, 23, and a screenwriting fella'. Originally from Dallas, schooled in New Mexico and as of recently, a resident of L.A. My three big passions outside of film are politics, philosophy, and most things funny. Don't sweat the move to L.A. guys, once you finally find a parking spot you'll come to realize it's just another city, only with slightly better sushi on average. 

Oh, and if anyone wants some cheap yet great vino or spirits to help with your adjustment to L.A living, I'm working at a fine wine shop on Sunset through the summer and am all about hooking some fellows up in exchange for some peer acceptance. That goes for all you party planners too, just give the word and I'll bring the open bar. 

I'm not really helping the stereotype of writers being drunks am I? Heck. 

This wasn't really that brief at all. Double heck. 

Myspaceness: http://www.myspace.com/bradfordfullerton


----------



## Miss No (May 30, 2007)

hey brad.  lets talk about hooking up some party booze per Greenblatts' (Goldblatts?)


----------



## Bradford (May 30, 2007)

Only if you promise me peer acceptance first. My mama taught me right, why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?

Yeah though, let's get on that.


----------



## Miss No (May 30, 2007)

::Ahem:: WHO HERE CAN BARTEND UP A STORM? 
eh? eh? anyone?  ; ) 

also, any DJ's?  c'mooon.  ladies love the deeejay! 

xo


----------



## Miss No (May 30, 2007)

hi all --

so who here can:

a. bartend up a storm
b. DJ like its yo' bizniss?

or know a friend of a friend who is ready and willing? c'mon -- last night a DJ
saved my life!    

ALSO -- anyone interested in party planning - locations, music, booze -- please
let me
know? It'll be fuuuuun, y'all! Lets get that ball rollin'!

thank you!

xo

Christine
Christineno@hotmail.com

ALSO -- www.myspace.com/steeneky 
come be my friend? =P


----------



## avtimo (May 30, 2007)

Hey there,

at last I made it to the forum. I'll be arriving in L.A. in early August, so I'm very much looking forward to meeting you all at the party(ies)...

As for DJing I used to DJ for a while, but I'll have to warn you:

First of all I probably won't be able to bring a lot of CDs since I'll need my luggage for some underwear at least 
Second I tend to listen to very weird music (anyone into Mike Patton stuff e.g. Fantomas?), meaning that most people probaly won't be able to dance to it as long as you haven't listened to it for years... 

Still if there are some friends-o-sick-music I'll be happy to help out   

rock on and see you soon

Timo


----------



## LATexan (May 31, 2007)

So who is officially in charge of the main BBQ get together in August? I have a surprise guest who said he would attend and some ideas on how to get more.


----------



## Miss No (May 31, 2007)

Timo!  
are you going to DJ in your underwear?  if so, i dont care what kind of music you play.  (im kidding im not a pervert i swear!)


----------



## Nade (May 31, 2007)

Hey Clark,

I think this is the breakdown of the party organizers:

1. Potential BBQ in WestLA at Elizabeth's place in June/July: ELIZABETH

2. Potluck BBQ at beach (may go into night, or go to bar/club/gallery below) in August: NADINE and CHRISTINE

3. Bar/club/gallery shindig with DJ's/bartending in July/August: CHRISTINE and MENG

Anyone who wants to help plan or has any suggestions/request is more than welcome to!


Hey, quick question. Since we don't have a Sound department, are we allowed to get outside sound people to work on any of our cycle projects? Anyone know? thanks!

Nadine


----------



## LATexan (Jun 1, 2007)

When we have more finalized plans, if we do pull off a fairly classy gallery type party, we should send invitations to all the AFI faculty and member of the board. I worked with Dan Petrie Jr. (the surprise guest I mentioned) who is on the board and he said he'd love to come as long as it's after August 4th as he is out of town until then. What do you think?


----------



## Miss No (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm trying to organize this party in a gallery space -- doesnt necessarily mean its going to be classy ;P 

im kidding.  

but i was leaning more toward the idea of a mixer in the DJ and Bar sense.  Just to clear things up here, was I PROJECTING it as a wine and cheese thing?  Finally - as a whole are we liking the wine and cheese idea more?  

let me know.


----------



## Gwendolyn (Jun 1, 2007)

Romi and I being SF bay area folk, are gonna meet up here for some drinks etc.....sometime soon...anybody else in the golden city of dreams that wants to join us?


----------



## Todd Banhazl (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm over in San Jose. I'd love to join you guys. when are you meeting up?
-Todd


----------



## Bartosz Pawlowski (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's my MySpace contact:

http://www.myspace.com/bartski_pawlowski

Cheers,


----------



## valentina avayu (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi guys!... I was wondering if you already got your acceptance packet?, since mine hasent arrived yet...

Cheers!
Valentina


----------



## Ethan Ransom (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, Avayu, I have. It was a little late though . . . still waiting on the financial aid packet . . .


----------



## Ethan Ransom (Jun 4, 2007)

Did I say Avayu? I meant Valentina . . .


----------



## Nade (Jun 4, 2007)

i went to the financial aid office three days ago, and they have a new financial aid advisor sitting there. she said it was only her second day. she couldn't give me a time frame as to when the financial aid package would go out. looks like it'll be a while.

after that, i walked around campus again. made some friends with current first year students. got me really excited! can't wait to get started, guys!


----------



## Bugsy (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's a thought. Who's gonna drive out? I'm still debating driving out vs. selling my car and then buying one at an auction out there. Does anyone alreay there have any suggestions? If I'm driving out though I'd be willing to take anyone with me who wanted to drive rather then fly that wouldn't be too far out of my way. Relax too, I'm a good driver. I was a delivery driver for five years and a truck driver before that! ;-)


----------



## Miss No (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey guys! 

I talked to the Vice Dean Sheila Sullivan and she said that AFI cant promote or fund any type of student mixer -- ie the party i was planning -- because we aren't officially students until August.  

Soooo the gallery space mixer might be too expensive without a little boost from school.  However there will be events planned for us through AFI during orientation. 

So how bout we BBQ then tear it up on the town? Lets keep it all simple and social and wonderful?  

xo 
C


----------



## Pelhamkid123 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey guys sorry I'm late to the party. I'm Casey Barnhart a screenwriting fellow. I've been working on this doc that is sprawling into something gargantuan. I probably didn't spell that right. Has anyone started working on their two cycle stories, or story ideas? I can't stop watching Inside Man I dont even like it all that much, but it's just so pleasing to the eye.

Anywho cant sleep thought I'd see if anyone else  is having insomnia --

 - Casey

_May the Muses always be smiling_


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow I don't look at this thing in what, a week? And there's so much new stuff! 

Thanks for the offer to help acclimate me, Nadine! I wish I was in town so I could help with all the party planning! I will help when I get there, I swear! Just let me know what you all decide and I'm on board.


----------



## Pelhamkid123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Did anyone see Sopranos last night?
 I'm still in friggin' shock.


- My best (its not much but it's all I got)

 - Casey


----------



## Meena Singh (Jun 26, 2007)

hi peeps, i finally got a chance to sign up for this forum, so here i am!

i wanted to post my links so you can see my stuff and more about me:

www.meenasingh.com

http://imdb.com/name/nm1324273

www.myspace.com/meenaksingh



i'm definitely planning to come to the bbq.  is the date still set for july 1st?

look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Daniel K. (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello all!
I must be one of the last people to sign up for this forum but better late then never. I'm an incoming editing fellow. I lived in NY for a year and recently moved back home to Florida to spend sometime with the family before heading out to LA in the beginning of August - I can't wait! Still hunting around online for a place to stay but so far with not much luck. If anyone wants to say hi email me! (dkoobir@yahoo.com) I'm also on facebook and myspace (myspace.com/dkoobir)
Take care,
Daniel


----------



## Bradford (Jul 2, 2007)

First: Welcome to the new fellows on the board, and I hope everyone's summer is going well.

Second: How's everyone doing on their summer reading? Am I the only one who is slightly overwhelmed by the numerous volumes we must digest? Anyone know how important it is to not only have read them but also be able to recall all of it?

Third: Anyone else think we should form a coalition to demand that our financial aid letters be distributed asap? I would like to know if I should go ahead and start donating plasma now, and if so, how much.


----------



## Christopher Hamilton (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to let all the Cinematography fellows know that one of our professors, Mark Woods, sent out an e-mail yesterday and had a lot of them bounce back to him.  If you didn't get it, let me know and I'll forward it to you.

-Chris Hamilton
Cinematography Fellow


----------



## Nade (Jul 4, 2007)

hey brad,

yeah, i've been emailing with someone in the financial aid office, and they said they're not processing the FAFSA apps until the second and third week of july. lame...but we should be getting them then!

nade


----------



## Bartosz Pawlowski (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Everybody,

I'll be moving to LA July 25th, and I'm looking for fellows arriving around the same time, who'd be interested in sharing a two-bedroom apartment, beginning the 1st of August. I don't have a place lined up yet, but apartments come and go in LA. So, I'm confident that within a week, I'll find something close to campus that will get me through my first year. Like most of you, I'm on a budget, so I'd be looking at places that rent out for no more than $1400 a month maximum ($700 each), maybe even less if possible. In terms of location, I'm focusing on looking at places around AFI (around Garfield Pl, N Gramercy Pl, N Wilton Pl, and surrounding area). If I won't find anything there, I'd consider looking further west in West Hollywood, or even out east in Silver Lake/Echo Park area. 

So, that's where my head's at. If you're moving out to LA around the same time, and are looking for a roommate, feel free to get in touch with me, and we'll see if we could work something out. I'd like to get to know those of you who are interested, so either e-mail me at bart.pawlowski@gmail.com or look me up on Skype. My username is mellowfellow_bartosz. Looking forward to hearing from you!

Either than that, hope everybody is enjoying the rest of their summer!

Cheers!


----------



## Monirle (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello Fellows,

Monica here. Ive been reading all the posts and getting super excited to meet all of you. Im one of the production design fellows. Ive been living real close to campus for about a year. Ill be out of town till the week before school, but Im totally down to meet up then (even though Im one of the elders @ 26). Send me a friend request and introduce yourselves if you'd like www.myspace.com/monsplace. Cant wait!


----------



## Brian W (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello, Brian Wessel here.  I'm 24, an editing fellow currently living in St. Louis, MO.  I will give my little bio, but for those who don't want to read it, I have a couple questions for the forum:

Q1.) Do classes go Mon - Fri?
Q2.) Is there anything important happening between orientation (Aug 23rd) and 1st day of classes (Aug 27th)?
Q3.) To other editing fellows: have you read the books and/or watched the required films?  Were they hard to find?


It's been almost 3 months now since I recieved the phone call from AFI saying I made it in and I'm still blown away.  

I got started with all this movie stuff when I was in high school and the interest never faded - in fact, it grew and grew until I found myself questioning the very major I was in.  I was a Computer Science student struggling to know what the heck was going on at Colorado State (if you've ever taken Computer Science classes, you'd understand).  So, assuming I probably needed to transfer out, I went to study abroad as I planned so many months ahead of time.

When I got to London, I loved it.  The people, the culture, everything.  As luck would have it, the school actually carried a film program.  I looked it over and after careful consideration, I decided to make the best decision I've made since applying to AFI - transfering.  What are the odds that when I was looking for a new school, I'd find it so fast?  Or that I'd find a FILM school at a time when I wasn't even sure if Film was a major (Midwestern kids are so naive).

Anyways, yeah, 3 years later, I have a dual American and British degree (BFA) in Media Productions and I'm going back for more.

So that's my story.  My films are funny, and though they're not online, I think you might get a kick out of seeing some when I get to LA this August.  See you then,

- Brian


----------



## toi (Jul 12, 2007)

hello all!

my name is toi whitaker and I am an incomming production design fellow. I am so excited about it all and a bit overwhelmed. I have been here in LA for almost a month and just began the whole apartment search thing. it's not fun at all! But someone's gotta do it. anyway can't wait to meet you all! anyone attempting to plan the pre AFI get together? If so, I can help. just let me know.


----------



## Pelhamkid123 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys-
 I hope everyone is having a great summer.  I have been watching a buncha' 80's flicks. I have recently come across this one called "Three O'Clock High" it was directed by Phil Joanou(State Of Grace, U2's Rattle and Hum) it's pretty interesting. Very stylized, but none the less an interesting snap shot of what was in vogue back then. Check it out.

- Casey


----------



## comfy (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey guys. My name's Jeremy and I'm an editing fellow from Birmingham, AL. I'm heading to the west coast Monday July, 16th arriving around 6:00 pm and I leave on the red eye Friday at 1:00 am. My friend and future roommate will be picking me up from the airport but I would love to meet some of you guys while I'm in town. Let me know if anything fun and/or exciting is planned for next week.


----------



## spygirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Fellows,
I'm Ariane and from Chappaqua, NY and am a Screenwriting Fellow.
Hello!


----------



## spygirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow! This is cool. I jus wanted to add, I am glad I found the right group link, thanks to Brian and our moderator Josh. I would have for sure fallen into the 'Nicole Richie's drug claim group' if it were not for their guidance.


----------



## Ethan Ransom (Jul 13, 2007)

But would it really have been all that bad? 

And the multitude responded with a thunderous and resounding "YES!"

Glad to have you with us! Can't wait to get this party started . . .


----------



## spygirl (Jul 13, 2007)

RE: Nicole Richie...Ha-Ha. No, just probably really expensive rehab.
RE: Housing...My apartment complex rocks and there are a few singles, two bedrooms and one bedrooms here as they have 196 apts. The rents range from 1600-2400, but it's really fab, new, remodled etc. and I've looked around a lot. If anyone wants to check it out, the leasing office is 323 653 3337 and you can google: kings road apartments West Hollywood/off Melrose. Or, feel free to call me at 310-927-5349. There's a devine ameoba shaped pool, too.
Chao! Ariane


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (Jul 13, 2007)

Ariane, I got an apartment right by you! Yay for neighbors!


----------



## michaelm (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey AFI producers: have you had trouble finding Schulyer Moore's book, The Biz...?  Amazon says it has not yet been released.  Anyone have any different information? 
I am sure you have all read the required books by now.  ha...
Also, I am flying in from NY on Monday to hunt down an apartment.  If any of you are around and want to meet up, let me know: michael@organicallygrownproductions.com


----------



## ginakelly (Jul 13, 2007)

if the username didn't convince you, maybe this will:  my name's gina kelly.    

by august 11th, i will have turned 23 and driven from raleigh, north carolina to los angeles.

i'll be attending AFI as a screenwriting fellow.

this positive flow is absolutely amazing and i'm very much looking forward to meeting everyone soon...


xo


----------



## FreeJess (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Everyone!  Just found about this forum, thank you for sending out the e-mail.  My name is Jessica, and I am an incoming Producer Major.  I can't wait to meet and work with all you.  I think I have you all beat on the age thing, I just turned 21 yesterday .  I live in Brooklyn at the moment but will be arriving in Cali as of Aug 15.  Please let me know if there is anything planned before "bootcamp" begins.  Again can't wait to meet ya all!
-Jessica


----------



## spygirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Christy,
There's Shakespeare in the Cemetary thru the 29th. I'm aiming for this Sunday or let's have coctkails by the pool!
Ariane


----------



## LATexan (Jul 13, 2007)

My roommate whom you will all get to know and is also named Clark) is playing Hamlet's  Gravedigger in the Shakespeare in the cemetery performance. I was planning on going Sunday too. Anyone want to make this a group thing?

Clark


----------



## spygirl (Jul 14, 2007)

That would be great! 
The website is
www.shakespeareinthecemetery.com.
Tickets are 20$ and it's at Hollywood Forever Cemetery on 6000 Santa Monica Blvd. In Hollywood. Gates open at 7 and the show is at 8:30. It's a really large place so let's meet on the left side by the enterance? I was going to bring some cheese and crackers. Say around 7:30? I think my scene partner for the Actors Studio will come with me, too.


----------



## LATexan (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey all local fellows. I remembered last minute that I have tickets to the John Williams at the Bowl tonight and I can't find anyone to go with so I thought I'd see if any of my future classmates would be interested. They're the cheap seats, but I've always thought John Williams night was one of the most fun because you have all the crazy Star Wars fans. Call or email me in the next two hours or I'm going by myself!

310.658.9346

Clark


----------



## Brian W (Jul 14, 2007)

Is anything important happening between Aug 23rd and 1st day of classes (Aug 27th)???


----------



## Nick Quinn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just registered on this forum and am attempting to post a message to you all, so fingers crossed it works!

My name is Nick Quinn and i'm gonna be one of the new editors.

I'm from London and next week my visa comes though. Yippee!

I must say that i spent nearly 5 hours waiting in line at the American Embassy last week in London. Boy are they strict!

It was worth it though as im quite excited to get my bags packed, sell my car, and rent out my flat.

Hope to get over to LA in about 3 weeks & looking forward to getting to know you all.

Best

Nick


----------



## LATexan (Jul 15, 2007)

Shakespeare in the Cemetery - Can't Make it 

Last minute change of plans and now I won't make it tonight. Sorry!


Clark


----------



## spygirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Clark,
Mabye we could all do a group thing some other time? I have to work tonight, but will probably go to the Shakespeare thingy before the 29th when it ends.
Ariane


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (Jul 15, 2007)

Ariane,
I won't be in town till early August, so I can't make the Shakespeare in the Cemetery, and I'm sad because it sounds amazing! I hope you and anyone who goes enjoy the show!

Drinks at the pool, however, sounds lovely! Count me in! However, I'm not in your complex, but I'm real close!


----------



## spygirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Okay, drinks by the pool! Open invitation to anyone stopping by the Melrose/Kings Road area in West Hollywood (15 minutes from campus). The pre-orientation bbq and art gallery party sound great. Let me know if i can help with that. I know a few great djs. I am also a certified bartender for those of us who are 21 and over! haha. Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## Stephen Bell (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all,
I wanted to let everyone know that I won't be attending AFI's screenwriting program after all. I was recently accepted for Production at the Florida State Film School. And though it was an immensely hard decision, as a prospective director I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to really learn my craft. I hope everyone has a wonderful year (and following year) and look forward to meeting some amazing writers/filmmakers (you guys) when Hollywood beckons in 2 years time. Good luck all and I wish you the very best.


----------



## Greg Shull (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello all!

I'm a little to the party, but I made it.  Another Texan in the mix.  Do we have enough for a mafia?


----------



## Greg Shull (Jul 16, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but every summer the Hollywood Cemetary does screenings on Saturday nights.

http://cinespia.org/

These are alot of fun.  I think it's 10 or 15 bucks a person.  You can pack your car with whatever you want, make it an interesting picnic...


----------



## Brian W (Jul 17, 2007)

People people, you gotta help me.  I have to come back to my hometown on August 24th for a wedding but I don't wanna go.  Pleeease tell me that there's some kind of mandatory AFI meeting or something going on.  Or give me a good excuse to skip out on it.

- B


----------



## Greg Shull (Jul 17, 2007)

Why so averse?  Who's getting married?  You?


----------



## Bradford (Jul 17, 2007)

We're getting drunk on the 24th.

They'll understand.


Or... just tell them the school "highly recommends" getting a head start on boot camp activities before school actually starts. Make sure to use the quotation marks too.


----------



## Brian W (Jul 18, 2007)

I am "averse" mainly because I just don't feel like going.  Hell naw, it isn't my wedding...then I'd REALLY be adverse haha.  Yeah, Bradford, I like the way you think.  I think I'll use that line - quotes and all.


----------



## amandafinn (Jul 18, 2007)

Brian, I also have to go to a wedding that weekend.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey everyone!  I'm new to the forum (and will post a pic soon) but I'm a producing fellow.  Yo, LATexan, I was at the John Williams concert on friday.... it was amazing... Star Wars fans and all.  So... what's this about poolside drinks?


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (Jul 20, 2007)

Any news on when the pre-school festivities will occur? I'm getting to LA the weekend of the 10th, so I hope they're after that!

As far as the weddings on the 24th... isn't our orientation on the 23rd? So there's probably something happening on the 24th, because we'll be trying to form our groups for the first cycle projects. That's a pretty good excuse! Drinking also works...

Texas mafia? Hella yes! We should make cool matching leather jackets with our gang name on them and beat up other fellows for milk money.


----------



## Nade (Jul 22, 2007)

August is near...yeah, let's start the festivities...what day is good for everyone? first or second week of august?

also, i randomly made friends with 3 current directors and maybe 2 cinematographers, who are all working on their thesis films right now. according to all of them (independently) the required viewing and reading list is not really required! aside from bruce block's "the visual story", films and reading material rarely gets referenced. there are no papers to write either...bruce block comes to lecture (or at least he did last year), and those who had read the book got a bit bored, cuz it's the exact same thing...

so everybody, if u were unable to get the books and films, or are pressed for times, do not worry! there's no pressure on those!


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for that info, Nadine! The 13th and beyond is good for me for festivities.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Nadine, I also know a few 2nd yrs.  I'm curious if we have some frinds in common... may I ask their names?


----------



## Tal Lazar (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All,

Arrived yesterday to LA, still living the 10 hours difference from Tel Aviv, but - I'm here.
I don't have a number yet but if anyone wants to get together I'd love to - just drop me a line to tal [at] talazar.net 
See you soon!

Tal.


----------



## LilyRS (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey everyone! I arrived two days ago from Philadelphia.  I'm looking for an apartment right now, and was wondering if anyone was finished with their Westside rentals membership?  I would gladly buy the rest of the month(s) off of you.  Once I'm settled I'll be down for hanging out.  215-740-4403 or lilyrshapiro@gmail.com

Lily
Production Design


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey guys! I just wanna get the word out about the AFI c/o 2009 Welcoming party. Meng Wang (producing) has been kind enough to plan this shindig, so here's the info, in case you missed his email:

Where: The  Cat & Fiddle  Casablanca Room (6530 Sunset Blvd, Hollywood, Near AFI)
When:  Saturday August 18th from 8:30pm on till 2am.
Style:  Private lounge + Open Bar
Guest Policy: You are welcome to invite your significant others and friends to join us.
Dress code: Whatever makes you look yummy.

We need to know how many people will be able to show up, so please email either me at RubensteinC@gmail.com or Meng at meng_wong@msn.com with an RSVP. 

I hope you all can make it, it would be great for everyone to meet each other before orientation!


----------



## spygirl (Jul 30, 2007)

sounds like a plan!
see you then!
Ariane


----------



## Christy Rubenstein (Jul 31, 2007)

Ariane, are you on Facebook? Or for that matter, is anybody here? I created an event on Facebook, and it's a lot easier to keep track of people on there. My name is Christy Rubenstein. Friend me!


----------



## Bradford (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been sifting through my varying degrees of emotions in response to the death of Ingmar Bergman and in the process stumbled upon a question I thought might serve as a good ice breaker/orienter for us incoming fellows. So, here goes...

With arguably the world's greatest living filmmaker no longer doing the whole living bit, who now would you personally ordain with that title?

Since it wouldn't be fair to ask as much without answering it myself, I'll get it started with Lars Von Trier. Though I'm shooting from the hip here, so I might come back later and amend as much... possibly more than once. 

Take care.


----------



## Stephen Paratore (Aug 1, 2007)

I know this is a little off the current discussion, BUT for all the producers out there, Amazon has just started shipping the third edition of The Biz. Get it quick while its in stock! Supposedly limited quantities. The website says preorder, but I clicked preorder and I got an email claiming it was shipping.

Steve Paratore (Producing)

edit/ I should probably add that its only 17 bucks too.


----------



## rkellyisthedopest (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey there,
I hate to be a drag, but how does everyone feel about taking out 100,000+ in loans? I've done everything in my power to research the history of recent graduates --- i.e., how successful they have been in meeting their monthly payments --- and the results are drastically varied (I've interviewed nine, in person). Film school is great, but after graduation, I may be tied down at a 9-5 job just to make my payments....instead of making a film. Ya dig? I would love to hear anyone's thoughts. 

and bradford, the greatest living filmmaker is definitely R. Kelly as evidenced by his hip-hop opera "Trapped in the Closet." Mega damn!


----------



## Ethan Ransom (Aug 5, 2007)

In this business, there are no guarantees: no guarantee you'll make your money back, no guarantee you'll be making a film right out of school, or that you'll ever make a film. So, doing research to see how successful AFI grads are is a good thing on the one hand. On the other, it's pointless--their success has no bearing on your success, except for AFI's good name and the connections we'll make. Every film school has shining stars and falling stars. We can't know which one we'll be. We'll only do as well as the work we put in, period. And maybe not even that well.

But if you love this gig, if it's what you want to do, you've already accepted that risk, and you believe it will pay off. You'll do whatever it takes, even take out $100,000+ in loans (as, clearly, you're already doing). With any luck, you'll pay it off in 10 years, rather than 30.

Seize the day.

Greatest living film maker: I just can't pick one, so . . . Ed Zwick, Michael Mann, Mr. Spielberg (I know, easy answer), and Stephen Soderberg would be in my top 10.

Ethan


----------



## rkellyisthedopest (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the response. How do others feel? 

-When Steven Soderbergh is on set, he doesn't get tired, the set gets Soderberghed.


----------



## ginakelly (Aug 5, 2007)

rkellyisthedopest - 

first, my middle initial is "R" and my last name is "Kelly".  how dope is that?

next, i adore Ethan Ransom's post in response to your concerns.

finally, i'm divulging some personal info in hopes of soothing your financial-soul: i've been lucky enough to stay out of debt completely for 23 years.  i consider attending AFI as one of the best reasons to go into debt.  that, and the pretty new car i finally bought.

it's the chance of a lifetime.  let it be fun.  find a way to settle your conscious and enjoy what we've been lucky enough to receive!

xo


----------



## Gwendolyn (Aug 5, 2007)

okay hold your horses everyone!

this is not about money.

money is important and fabulous but not essential.

what is essential is making art.  Good art.  Films that move people, shake people, bring up issues and ask audiences questions.  films that are beautiful to look at and engage the senses, that unite humanity.

1000 k is a lot of money

but art is invaluable and has no price tag.

you're either in or you're in.  don't base your fears or worries on the future, stay in the present and be the best artist that you can be.  or don't go to AFI.

steven spielberg didn't got AFI, he makes entertaining films and sometimes he makes good ones, he may be worth 1.3 billion dollars but he's not darren aronofsky and he's not david lynch and he's not you!  So
who are you going to be???????

it's up to you and 

for your sake
I hope to high heaven that you're all geniuses!

Gwen


----------



## Gwendolyn (Aug 5, 2007)

"The more generous we are, the more joyous we become. The more cooperative we are, the more valuable we become. The more enthusiastic we are, the more productive we become. The more outgoing we are, the more helpful we become. The more curious we are, the more creative we become. The more patient we are, the more understanding we become. The more persistent we are, the more successful we become." ~ William Arthur Ward, (1921-1994)


----------



## Gwendolyn (Aug 5, 2007)

> myspace.com/vegardsorby


ps
i still need to find a place to live. keep me in mind?


----------



## Gwendolyn (Aug 5, 2007)

ps i still need a place to live....keep me in mind?


----------



## Bradford (Aug 5, 2007)

Dear Mr. Dopest,

The 100k was on my mind before I was even accepted, and indeed it's consumed the majority of my thoughts and conversations for the past few months. But in the end, it came down to this:

What if I declined AFI cause of the money and ended up never making it? Could I handle the possibility of living a life where I constantly wondered what might have been had I gone balls to the wall and risked the debt back when I had the chance?


Plus all my friends said I'd be a little ***** if I didn't.


----------



## Monirle (Aug 6, 2007)

Has everyone who has to, already filed for all their loans? I need help.


----------



## Ethan Ransom (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm done. How can I help?


----------



## Ethan Ransom (Aug 6, 2007)

Speaking of needing help, has anyone been able to find "The Tyranny of Story" by Ric Beairsto? I can't find it anywhere. I even e-mailed the publisher, the Vancouver Film School, to see if they could help. Anybody got any leads?

Peace,


----------



## Bradford (Aug 7, 2007)

Ethan,

I had the same problem with ToS. I came to peace with this though after Nadine revealed that the summer readings aren't really discussed once school begins. The fact that the bulk of the other books started to repeat one another helped too. Odds are the profs must not rely heavily upon a title if they didn't even notice it's currently OOP.

If I was responsible I would've long ago contacted someone at the school about this but, alas...


----------



## Stephen Paratore (Aug 8, 2007)

> Originally posted by ginakelly:
> rkellyisthedopest -
> 
> first, my middle initial is "R" and my last name is "Kelly".  how dope is that?
> ...



haha, wow, im in the same boat. Debt free for the last 23 years, until AFI and my brand new car (VW Jetta in case you were wondering). I wouldn't divulge that personal information either, but I thought it was oddly comforting to know someone else was in the same boat.

But I definately agree with Bradford. I think its easier to take it now, then to look back 20 years from now and say "Well I had a chance back then." I can live with debt, but not regret.


----------



## Monirle (Aug 11, 2007)

I think I have all my loan stuff squared away now, thanks. Can't wait to meet everyone on Sat. Can you belive this is all happening so soon? 

This weekend is the suset junction street fair if any interested parties feel like an afternoon in the sun! 

http://www.sunsetjunction.org/streetfair.html


----------



## LilyRS (Aug 11, 2007)

To follow up on Monirie's comment...  I just found out about Sunset Junction myself and there are going to be some awesome bands playing.  Anyone like the Buzzcocks or Morris Day and the TIME (think Prince's Purple Rain) or Blonde Redhead?? I heard it was going to be around $10 to get in, sounds like a good deal to me.  I'm very down to check this out!


----------



## spygirl (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Ransom:
I've found all the others, but, I can't locate the Bearisto book, either. Let me know if you have any luck - 
Ariane Von Kamp
Screenwriting


----------



## Ethan Ransom (Aug 13, 2007)

Ariane and all,

I dug a little deeper. Apparently, even AFI itself had difficulty locating "The Tyranny of Story." They only have 2 copies in their library that they purchased used off of Amazon. They have one on hold for me to read sometime next week, but my thought is that if it's this difficult to find the book, no one's going to complain when most of us haven't read it. No word back from Vancouver Film School yet; but, if I turn up a lead, I'll be sure to pass it on.

Rockin',


----------



## Brian W (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, my bags are packed, my room is empty and my gas tank is full.  St. Louis to Los Angeles...here we go!  You guys should see my car, seriously, it looks like my last name should be griswold or something.  Friggin awesome, though.  I'm really excited.  Looking forward to meeting everyone, see you soon,

- Brian


----------



## Anayat (Aug 2, 2008)

My name's Anayat an I'm a screenwriting fellow for the '08-'09 year. I know it might seem late in the game but what everyones status on housing? I'm not quite sure where to look seeing as I haven't lived in LA. If anyone is still looking for a roommate I'm totally down. As long as your not head-case.


----------

